# We have a mole



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Somebody must have tipped them off. I don't know who did it, and I'm not angry--I'm just disappointed. Bull crap, I'm a little pissed, lol! We took hours pouring over maps, talking with some great individuals who provided invaluable advice on how to help me find a place that would be decent hunting but accessible with my dad's surgery recovery. We ended up renting some canoes and paddling at 2 am to the far north east corner of hull lake psg. All the while, paddling in the dark we could hear birds swimming away, enticing our imaginations as the the impending carnage. We finally found a spot (more on this later), set up our decoys, carefully crafted reeds into beautiful blinds to hind 3 canoes and 7 guys. We even got to "nap" for a couple hours waiting for daylight! We didn't hear a shot until 3 minutes before legal light, so that was a nice change! We had our first turn at 7:00 and dropped 3 widgeon drakes in short order. Many other widgeon passed and our shooting skills showed their rust over the next ten minutes. All I could think was, "Ok...fine....but what about the COOTS?!!?!!" All morning long we didn't have a single coot fly/swim/appear in our set up. Not. One. 

About that spot...so we actually ended up 600 west of where we had intended. When we got to the spot we had originally wanted we encountered decoys already spread out. Mind you, we had been at the launch chilling/killing time since before midnight and nobody ran a boat from midnight until after we arrived there. Seeing decoys we started calling out to see if somebody was with them. Nobody. There were a lot of decoys in the area so we decided to paddle west and find another alcove. Long story short(er), we paddled some 400-500 yards until we found the end of the decoys. We ended up setting up 100 yards west of the end of the line of decoys, thinking that these guys can set up in the middle/eastern part of their spread if they are going to illegally leave them unattended overnight and show up right before shooting light. I have never seen that many decoys in one solid spread (~20 yards wide and hundreds of yards long). Nobody was home. All night. Until 7:30. when Mr.-putt-putts-along-for 10 minutes right in front of our spread. They unload, set up right at the far west end of their enormous spread and then spend the next hour yelling at their two dogs constantly, standing in the wide open, and the boat ferrying back and forth in our shooting lanes 4 different times. We saw him rally the birds in the middle of the lake, blatantly, once. We never had a shot at anything there after they showed up. So we packed up and started looking for coots. And we did find them--but we could not for the life of us get them to hold up and bunch up within range like they always seem to do! We would paddle out in our armada corral the coots into an area and then try to paddle in and coast, or just drift, or straight up charge them into the banks but still only managed to get a paltry few coots--nowhere close to the piles and piles and piles we had hoped for! But the group managed to smack down a few, and we'll see how the edible adventures fare! Maybe next time the reckoning will happen! We did manage to pick up a wounded drake mallard that we then tried to find somebody who originally shot it--no takers so he was delicious! 

That sunrise was worth every ounce of sleep deprivation, exhaustion, and the liters of blood donated to the mosquitos! 


Unfortunately, my dad had some bad news from the doctor as far as physical activity he was allowed--absolutely none. Fortunately, looks like the surgery got all the cancer, so that was the important part. He had tried to get a bit aggressive in some hiking to prove that he could handle the marsh, and it just ended up making him immobile for the weekend and he stayed home. I cannot thank gonegoosin, and many others for all the pms, phonecalls, and other suggestions/help I got to try and make this hunt happen. Hunting is a funny thing. Thursday I went to work early to try and wrap everything up for this trip, took the family to the airport at 9pm that night, didn't get any sleep due to a fussy 1 yr old in my lap, got to utah Friday 11am, and had too much to do to take a nap. Stayed up all friday night in the marsh fending off the worst mosquito attack I've ever experienced anywhere (Seriously, AK, LA, Brazil, Upper Midwest, Canada ain't got nothing on the skeeters at PSG that was hellish in every way). Got back from the opener 4pm Saturday, had to play with the kiddos who missed me. Took a decent 4hrs sleep that night, loaded up my daughter and did some road hunting for deer and grouse with my dad. He didn't get a shot, but we saw a few bucks and had a great time. With him having to sit on his butt for another few weeks, I was glad to be the potential muscle if we had found a buck in range from the side of the road (almost at one point...really tough call not to try). But this is what our addiction is about: get in the mud, woods, mountains, swamp, fields, etc and make memories. If we take home something delicious (or even questionably edible) that is just a bonus. Sorry, I am terrible with pictures so I don't have any.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> Somebody must have tipped them off. I don't know who did it, and I'm not angry--I'm just disappointed. Bull crap, I'm a little pissed, lol! We took hours pouring over maps, talking with some great individuals who provided invaluable advice on how to help me find a place that would be decent hunting but accessible with my dad's surgery recovery. We ended up renting some canoes and paddling at 2 am to the far north east corner of hull lake psg. All the while, paddling in the dark we could hear birds swimming away, enticing our imaginations as the the impending carnage. We finally found a spot (more on this later), set up our decoys, carefully crafted reeds into beautiful blinds to hind 3 canoes and 7 guys. We even got to "nap" for a couple hours waiting for daylight! We didn't hear a shot until 3 minutes before legal light, so that was a nice change! We had our first turn at 7:00 and dropped 3 widgeon drakes in short order. Many other widgeon passed and our shooting skills showed their rust over the next ten minutes. All I could think was, "Ok...fine....but what about the COOTS?!!?!!" All morning long we didn't have a single coot fly/swim/appear in our set up. Not. One.
> 
> About that spot...so we actually ended up 600 west of where we had intended. When we got to the spot we had originally wanted we encountered decoys already spread out. Mind you, we had been at the launch chilling/killing time since before midnight and nobody ran a boat from midnight until after we arrived there. Seeing decoys we started calling out to see if somebody was with them. Nobody. There were a lot of decoys in the area so we decided to paddle west and find another alcove. Long story short(er), we paddled some 400-500 yards until we found the end of the decoys. We ended up setting up 100 yards west of the end of the line of decoys, thinking that these guys can set up in the middle/eastern part of their spread if they are going to illegally leave them unattended overnight and show up right before shooting light. I have never seen that many decoys in one solid spread (~20 yards wide and hundreds of yards long). Nobody was home. All night. Until 7:30. when Mr.-putt-putts-along-for 10 minutes right in front of our spread. They unload, set up right at the far west end of their enormous spread and then spend the next hour yelling at their two dogs constantly, standing in the wide open, and the boat ferrying back and forth in our shooting lanes 4 different times. We saw him rally the birds in the middle of the lake, blatantly, once. We never had a shot at anything there after they showed up. So we packed up and started looking for coots. And we did find them--but we could not for the life of us get them to hold up and bunch up within range like they always seem to do! We would paddle out in our armada corral the coots into an area and then try to paddle in and coast, or just drift, or straight up charge them into the banks but still only managed to get a paltry few coots--nowhere close to the piles and piles and piles we had hoped for! But the group managed to smack down a few, and we'll see how the edible adventures fare! Maybe next time the reckoning will happen! We did manage to pick up a wounded drake mallard that we then tried to find somebody who originally shot it--no takers so he was delicious!
> 
> ...


I just got out of surgery a couple of weeks ago.

The surgeon said no physical activity of any kind for the next 2 months.

It was caused by when I climbed up on that roof.

I should not have fell through the ceiling onto the rafters.

Huge surgery scar. They could not do the repair laproscopically because the injury was so bad.

Rules out buck season for this year. But I will still do some scouting for next year.

It is good to get out there at least, even if I can't carry a pack, climb steep trails, or drag a deer carcass yet.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The joys of hunting public and. Hope your dad recovers quickly!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> When we got to the spot we had originally wanted we encountered decoys already spread out. Mind you, we had been at the launch chilling/killing time since before midnight and nobody ran a boat from midnight until after we arrived there. Seeing decoys we started calling out to see if somebody was with them. Nobody.


It is totally illegal. From the guidebook: "You cannot leave waterfowl blinds or decoys unattended overnight to reserve a spot." You were much more kind by moving elsewhere than I would have been.
:evil:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We took down the boat number and the truck's license number and reported them to the CO but the CO seemed very unwilling to do anything despite 7 eyewitnesses and video of the rallying the guy did. But the idiots were still at the marsh so hopefully he did something when they came out.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> We took down the boat number and the truck's license number and reported them to the CO but the CO seemed very unwilling to do anything despite 7 eyewitnesses and video of the rallying the guy did. But the idiots were still at the marsh so hopefully he did something when they came out.


Post the video. We live in a social media time.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll see if my buddy can get it to me


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> We took down the boat number and the truck's license number and reported them to the CO but the CO seemed very unwilling to do anything despite 7 eyewitnesses and video of the rallying the guy did. But the idiots were still at the marsh so hopefully he did something when they came out.


I would check back with the CO. It is a violation, as Bob noted above, and the CO should follow through. I've reported violations in the past and the CO was very helpful.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So I have to ask, what is it with coots?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What is it with coots?! They are duckling murdering, red beady eyed bastards of course!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I believe this is what it is with coots.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I'll see if my buddy can get it to me


Please, do not post any license number without permission.

.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I believe this is what it is with coots.


That's the one. :shock:

Now tell me that doesn't make ya wanna shoot coots!!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm gonna start shooting the crap out of Coots after seeing that! Good grief!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Please, do not post any license number without permission.
> 
> .


Don't worry Goob, in the rallying video you can't make out the number from what I remember. Still waiting to hear from my buddy if he still has it


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was there and I seend him do it. In all seriousness it was and is super frustrating to put in all the work and have it spoiled because someone wouldn't follow the rules or for that matter have any personal ethics or worry about how it might affect other hunters. 

I have never had so many mosiqto bites, I had so many on my left arm that it was swollen until monday morning and it hurt. Seeing how things went and ended though, I wouldn't have changed anything. It was great fun to get out with friends I haven't seen in a while and spend time with my little brother who will be able to shoot next year. It will be a sweet memory to bring up in future hunting camps with Johnnycake and the other guys that came with us. That's one thing I love about hunting.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've seen my share of rallying over the years. I used to just shake my head in disgust and let it pass, but now I call it in every time. It gives all waterfowlers a bad name when they engage in crap like leaving their decoys out and/or rallying birds. In the big picture it doesn't seem like it is worth breaking laws just to try and get a few extra shots for your buddies. 
R


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I believe this is what it is with coots.


 MY eyes have been opened! I had no idea that happened. I can't believe how many we have up here in Salt Creek. That could explain several things. I will promise you there will be less now!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody available Friday morning for a coot shoot? I've still got lots of steel shot and an open morning (I have to ask my wife for my freedom still... But hopefully...)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Anybody available Friday morning for a coot shoot? I've still got lots of steel shot and an open morning (I have to ask my wife for my freedom still... But hopefully...)


Dag nabbit, I just was informed I have to fly to Nor Cal for an interview Friday otherwise I would be puttin down the poule d'eau with you.  Next week I may have to fly to Boston or Nashville for a job interview as well, this one would entail us moving to Nashville.....still not sure what to do on that one.


----------

